# How old is this board?



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

*How old is this board? Is it still worth riding?*

Hello everyone! First time posting here 

Was wondering what year board is this? I know its a Burton Air 5.1 from the 90s but just how old is it? In your guys's opinion, do you think its still worth riding (since i cant really afford anything else haha). My dad got it at a swapmeet with matching bindings (originals, it appears. not pictured) for $30. Pretty good deal i thought. Any insight? Ive been out with this board about 3 times and have enjoyed it every time  Also...how does this board measure up to the cheapies at Big 5 sporting goods ($100-$200 boards) performance and quality-wise? THANKS 

furthermore...i plan on getting some new bindings for it too and was looking at some from Big 5 as well. They looked good...cant really afford all that much and only being able to go out 2 maybe 3 times this season wont justify me spending twice as much on "name brand" bindings so they should be okay i assume. Any comments?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Early 90's


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I think it is a 1994 A-Deck.

you might find it here:

Search Empty Bottle Works Snowboard Museum

I would sharpen the edges, and wax the base. Then maybe get some newer bindings and boots, and it should be fine to ride.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah i just finished scraping the wax off last night. Gotta brush it down too now. Was planning on getting new boots and bindings from Big 5 Sporting goods too (which kinda goes back to some other questions posted in the original post).

Thanks for the link to that website but I couldnt find my board there. I searched the Air models for every year and the A-Deck models and nothing looked similar. Maybe im lookin through it wrong. Whats this about sharpening the edges though? edit: read up on it on the stickies...seems interesting. Ill have to look up a local board shop to see if they can get it done. I wonder how much it runs usually.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

anybody got anything more specific than "early 90s?" 1994 sounds right but I cant find anything pointing to this deck as an A-Deck. Ive found one other picture of this board online and thats from some guy in michigan selling it and he also refers to it as an Air 5.1. Im just very curious about it and how it stacks up against cheapys like the Big5 and Wal-Mart boards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

The board should ride fine for a beginner. As for bindings, you need bindings that have a 3-D compatible disk, that is the insert pattern Burton uses. Nowadays lots of companies make bindings with disks that are 3-D compatible so you shouldn't have a problem. And about big sporting good stores, stay away. Hell, I didn't even know wal-mart sold boards now. All the gear there is extreme budget gear, with no quality at all. You can find good deals at snowboard specific shops by buying last seasons gear, or during a sale. Check out these sites: sierrasnowboard.com (50% off all '09 gear), thehouse.com (usually have some sales going on), backcountry.com. Being a snowboard instructor I see people everyday who come in with cheap gear from big retail chains, they are usually very uncomfortable and have problems with their gear.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah thanks for the info. I found some Salomon Force bindings at Sports Authority for 84.95. Went home to look up reviews for them (all positive) and i know salomon is a good brand and found them on milosport.com for $39.99 with $10 shipping. crazy! ordered them right away. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

good move on the salomon deal.
the big 5 thing.......


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

bought some wax while i was at sports authority though and i got this thing to do an online survery and i get $25 off my next purchase...and i have a $50 visa gift card on the way too. $75 to put towards some good boots instead of some crappy brand. Really happy about that too haha.


----------



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

Alright so I messaged a guy at the saltypeaks website about it...confirmed with the other poster here that it is indeed an early 90s board. Said "worth riding? Maybe." 

So does anyone else have any input on this board? I was planning on doin this season with it then moving onto bigger better things. Finishing up my learning on this board. Would rather beat this one up than a nice one. Anyone got any input?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

dude just ride it and have fun. you've taken it out a few times already and had fun and you can't really afford another board so just take it out a few more times and have some more fun.

i will say though that you should keep your eye out toward the tailend of the season.you can probably find some quality boards for like 100 bucks at sites like the ones that snowboard101 listed


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Just go ride it and quit asking silly questions. I doubt anyone here is going to know the EXACT year etc and it doesn't really matter anyway. If it's in good condition and the edges are not blown out and the base still absorbs wax just ride it until you can afford something nicer!!!


----------



## Robsyracuseny (Oct 6, 2021)

Helgaiden said:


> *How old is this board? Is it still worth riding?*
> 
> Hello everyone! First time posting here
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's from 1994. I remember seeing that board in the new burton catalog.


----------



## Robsyracuseny (Oct 6, 2021)

Robsyracuseny said:


> I'm pretty sure it's from 1994. I remember seeing that board in the new burton catalog.


It's absolutely worth riding.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Robsyracuseny said:


> It's absolutely worth riding.


utica here! cny shred!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

How old is this thread? Is it still worth posting to?


----------

